# How does this Slingbox thing work anyway?



## daquix (Sep 2, 2012)

Before I buy it, I want to make sure I know what im getting. I want to watch my DirecTV from home, at my lakehouse. I understand you buy the unit, hook it up to your receiver and home network. But then how do I watch it on a TV at my lakehouse? Do I need another receiver to plug into the lakehouse TV? Does a remote come with the slingbox?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

It's harder to watch on a TV on the other end. Their was a device called the slingcatcher which did what you wanted but for reasons I haven't really researched it is not available anymore. 

It is mean to be watched on a computer screen, phone, or tablet.

The slingbox comes with a IR blaster which hooks to it and sits in front of the box so you can send commands remotely.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

daquix said:


> Before I buy it, I want to make sure I know what im getting. I want to watch my DirecTV from home, at my lakehouse. I understand you buy the unit, hook it up to your receiver and home network. But then how do I watch it on a TV at my lakehouse? Do I need another receiver to plug into the lakehouse TV? Does a remote come with the slingbox?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


A slingbox is a placeshifting device. It allows for in network and remote viewing of whatever component(s) you have connected to it.

You can view your component's content in any of the following methods:
Via a PC
Via a Mac
Via an iPhone or iPod Touch
Via an iPad
Via a windows mobile phone
Via Select Blackberry devives
Via Symbian Devices
Via Android Devices

Many of the viewing devices allow for connection to an external viewing display such as a TV; however you wouls need to consult your specific device for that option. IE: I can export my iPhones slingplayer app to view on a TV via HDMI with the use of an additionally purchased dock connector to HDMI adapter cable.

Upou must have high speed internet connected at your sli ngbox location in order to remotely view your content elsewhere. The slingbox hosting location must have sufficient upload bandwidth from your ISP in order for the picture quality to be acceptable or fluid expecially if your trying to stream at HD resolutions.

There are on screen user interfacable remotes for each device connected that you use to control the selected component. these remotes often replicate the origional remote down to it's look and all functionality explecially where DirecTV is concearned.


----------



## daquix (Sep 2, 2012)

doctrsnoop said:


> It's harder to watch on a TV on the other end. Their was a device called the slingcatcher which did what you wanted but for reasons I haven't really researched it is not available anymore.
> 
> It is mean to be watched on a computer screen, phone, or tablet.
> 
> The slingbox comes with a IR blaster which hooks to it and sits in front of the box so you can send commands remotely.


Oh, so there is no way to watch on a TV?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

You could send video out from a computer, or buy one of these slingcatchers used. The cost a lot due to rarity. And I still wish I knew what the deal was with them and why they disappeared. Did they suck? Was there a legal thing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's died silently ...


----------



## daquix (Sep 2, 2012)

doctrsnoop said:


> You could send video out from a computer, or buy one of these slingcatchers used. The cost a lot due to rarity. And I still wish I knew what the deal was with them and why they disappeared. Did they suck? Was there a legal thing?


Gotchya.

I see there is the WD TV Live option now. I dont know how it is though.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

The Slingbox was invented by two SF Giants fans who wanted to see their team while traveling. 
I use powerline ethernet adapters at my router to catch the signal and on my bedroom D* H20-100 to send the signal and it works fine.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you decide to buy one, check the return policy of the place you buy it from first. Just in case it doesn't perform as expected. We looked at getting one but our upload speed meant dropped signal/buffering all the time. 

But then again, you're at the lake. Forget about TV and the rest of the outside world.

And Welcome!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Would buying another dish and toting a receiver back and fourth be a better option?

Kevin


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kevin F said:


> Would buying another dish and toting a receiver back and fourth be a better option?
> 
> Kevin


If you are wanting to watch very much TV, then yes that would be a much better option.

If all you want to do is occasional light watching, maybe a half hour show or catch the local news/weather, etc., the Sling is a great option.

Keep in mind, you need high speed internet at both ends, where the slingbox is and where you want to watch it.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

If you plan to watch Slngbox a lot then a 2nd receiver isn't a bad choice. I have a few Slngboxes set up in various locations. Upload speed is very important as was mentioned earlier. As for watching on a TV, the Sllingcatcher worked great (still have mine) but the prices online are crazy. You can use an iPad to watch by adding the HDMI dongle which works we'll. But the picture quality won't rival HD on the remote location TV. Watching on an iPad, smart phone, computer works well. There are also some rumors they may add an app for either 360 and/or PS3.


----------



## daquix (Sep 2, 2012)

Kevin F said:


> Would buying another dish and toting a receiver back and fourth be a better option?
> 
> Kevin


I could try, but I dont know if DirecTV will send someone where I am.

I ordered the slingbox and a WD Live player. Im going to see how that works. If its crappy, I'll return it. I'm interested to see the video quality.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the Boxee box has a Sling app as well if I'm not mistaken. I had a slingcatcher when I was in Afghanistan and sold it when I returned. I should have kept it. It worked well for me.


----------

